

 pls review my website, mixing Football + Twitter + gaming. - samueld
http://www.foottweet.com

======
samueld
I tried to add a layer of gaming to the otherwise quite boring visualization
of tweets "falling" about a particular topic.

In this case, the prototype is about football. Parsing about 100k tweets per
hour during live matches.

Example of a "live match" page : [http://www.foottweet.com/en/game/semi-
finals-uruguay-vs-neth...](http://www.foottweet.com/en/game/semi-finals-
uruguay-vs-netherlands)

Example of a player page : <http://www.foottweet.com/en/player/ssschwarz>

Any ideas and constructive criticism on how to improve this most welcome,
thanks !

------
pedalpete
There is A LOT of stuff going on that page. I find it too busy and
distracting.

Also, the first tweets there are about justin beiber, so I'm not sure of how
well you're picking out just football related tweets.

